# What changes do I need to my rig?



## confusedBuyer (Jun 15, 2012)

I am planning to assemble a computer with the following configuration.
Please suggest changes if any. The configuration costs around my budget and I don't want to increase my budget.

*i46.tinypic.com/ndpmww.jpg


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 15, 2012)

Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST 

Fill this up first


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 16, 2012)

*@OP* : If this a gaming RiG its higly unbalanced. Do as suggested by digit1191 so that we can help.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 16, 2012)

why do u need a 800w psu for that rig? 

and if you really are what your name suggests please fill it up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 16, 2012)

^ how can someone not ROFL at that    @OP - no offence !!



abirthedevil said:


> and if you really are what your name suggests


.....


----------



## maddy (Jun 16, 2012)

its confusing are u making home theater ? if yes then 20 inch monitor is not full HD go with 22inches monitor benq full hd for 7500k
you selected 800watt psu when your system can run very smoothly on 450watt  psu as there is no overclocking processor or heavy bulky graphic card crosair 450 whiich will cost you 2.5k max
you added 30 gb ssd are you going to use it caching ? if its not for caching mode and you want to use it for boot drive  30 gb is less at least go for 60 GB for boot drive
instead of ddr3 2 gb please go for 1 gb ddr5 in your price range as cutting down on psu
motherboard is good but i will suggest h77 or if cheap then h67 also in your option 
no suggesion on lan cool case LOL she is beautie


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jun 17, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Programming, Kernel level debugging, Gaming(Assassin's Creed, NFS etc.), Video/Photo Editing (Photoshop, AfterEffects), Torrenting

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: around 55k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: If possible within budget

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Linux Mint 12 / Ubuntu 12.04 LTS / Win7 Ultimate (Multiboot)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1-2 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, 20-22 inch. Highest resolution possible in budget. 16:9 aspect ratio (i.e. widescreen)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: None

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within next month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No, this is my first time but i will be assembling it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kanakpura Road, Bangalore. Would prefer buying from online stores.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I don't mind a complete change of my rig. I just put together whatever I thought might be good and arrived at this rig. I'm a n00b, so my rig practically would be unbalanced as RiGOD mentioned but with your (ThinkDIGIT community's) help, I think I can get a good rig. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## vkl (Jun 17, 2012)

Component	Make	Price
CPU	AMD FX 8150	12000
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
RAM	2xG.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	3100
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7850 OC	15400
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 1TB	5200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1100
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 520	3900
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
Total	 	57200

Intel i5 2500k based rig


Component	Make	Price
CPU	Intel i5 2500k	12500
Motherboard	Biostar TZ68K+ Motherboard 	7200
RAM	2xG.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	3100
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7850 OC	15400
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 1TB	5200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1100
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 520	3900
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
Total	 	58300
If you opt for intel based config then can look for alternate motherboards like
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard for around 10k which will take your budget to around 60k.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 17, 2012)

nice build vkl. OP wants atleast 1 TB HDD. Other than that awesome recommendation. and is biostar a trusty brand ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 17, 2012)

Another Vote for vkl config from me.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jun 17, 2012)

@vkl

Thanks but,

I need atleast 1TB HDD (preferably 2TB). Also, the rig kinda overshoots my budget. I want to go in for Intel only. Nothing against AMD but I feel i'm better off with Intel.

Also, I'm not sure i require the 'k' version 'coz I wasn't planning to overclock anyways... I was just thinking that there might be a small chance I might want to overclock... Now, I'm pretty sure the chance is infinitesimal...

As for the case, I really like the lancool case I'd chosen and would prefer that or something that looks similar... Even Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet looks nice... so something similar to that too is fine...

The monitor doesn't have a HDMI port... Can you suggest one that does but is good sturdy build too...

I'd prefer to have an SSD if possible so that I can work with temporary files there when I'm editing videos etc...

Thanks again...


----------



## pcforumguy (Jun 17, 2012)

vkl said:


> Component	Make	Price
> CPU	AMD FX 8150	12000
> Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
> RAM	2xG.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	3100
> ...



If your serious about Photoshop and After Effects then go for this config. FX 8150 will be beneficial for mulit-threaded apps.
And it will be very handy to add after market CPU cooler. Like - Thermalright Cogage TRUE Spirit@1.7k or CM Hyper 212 EVO@2.1k.

If your budget is fixed at 55k then you can opt HD 7770 @ 10k range. These new HD 7XXX series can be useful in photo/video editing apps.


----------



## vkl (Jun 18, 2012)

^^Yeah right, for overclocking an after market cooler like CM hyper 212 evo is recommended.

@*confusedBuyer*
As you wont overclock consider this



Component	Make	Price
CPU	Intel i5 2400	10800
Motherboard	 Intel DH67CL Motherboard 	5500
RAM	2x Corsair 4 GB RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)	2500
GPU	Gigabyte HD 7850 OC	15400
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 1TB	5200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1100
Case	COOLER MASTER ELITE 311 PLUS	2700
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 520	3900
Monitor	Dell ST2220L	8300
Total		55400
You can cut the budget further by going for corsair cx500v2 psu at 3.4k


If you want ssd then consider the below config

CPU	Intel i5 2400@10.8k
Intel DH67CL Motherboard @5.5k
2x Corsair 4 GB RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)@2.5k
GPU	GIGABYTE HD 7770@8.5k
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 1TB@5.2k
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST@1.1k
Case	COOLER MASTER ELITE 311 PLUS@2.7k
PSU	Corsair CX430V@@2.3k
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD@7.7k                                                       
Monitor	Dell ST2220L@8.3k
Total		54600

Corsair Force Series 3 120
Dell ST2220L has HDMI port as per your requirement.
The GCN based cards are perfect for photo/video editing and gaming.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 18, 2012)

OP can go for HD 6850 . It Performs more than the HD 7770 .


----------



## maddy (Jun 18, 2012)

i agree with Sainatarajan
HD 6850 will be better choice  
as non overclock build cx 430v psu can handle 6850 easily


----------



## vkl (Jun 18, 2012)

^^Op can go for HD6850 if he likes.6850 would be better for gaming.
HD7770 would be better in photo and video editing that's why suggested it.
HD7770 is significantly faster in video encoding.
Also 7770 supports VCE which would be supported by amd drivers in upcoming drivers.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks all! 

VKL recommended a nice rig but I have some questions...
On flipkart, each component is costlier than the specified cost... I'd like to know where these costs are from...

I'm getting them for the foll price... ( i'm planning to buy from flipkart... Please recommend any other good site if there is, for different components )

CPU		Intel i5 2400				@11.8k
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL				@5.6k <- on flipkart, i saw a review saying "Motherboard was recalled". how about ASUS P8B75-V @ 6.2k
RAM		2x Corsair 4 GB (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)	@2.7k <- how about 2x Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9) @ 3.1k or G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k
GPU 		GIGABYTE HD 7770			@not on flipkart <- how about Asus NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 2 GB DDR3 @ 3.6k (out of stock currently though so i don't mind changing)
HDD 		WD Caviar Blue 1TB			@5.3k <- is 2 TB not possible at about same price? i'd prefer as much space as possible ( speed should not be terribly slow either )
Optical Drive 	Asus DRW-24B3ST				@1.1k
Case 		COOLER MASTER ELITE 311 PLUS		@3.4k <- how about Lancool PC-K57 @ 3.8k
PSU 		Corsair CX430V				@2.5k <- Is 430W enough? I thought the GPU itself requires 450W
SSD		Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k 
Monitor 	Dell ST2220L				@9.1k

Thanks in advance!

PS: I'm replying pretty late coz i wasn't free for the past 2 weeks...


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 5, 2012)

BUMP!!!


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 5, 2012)

confusedBuyer said:


> BUMP!!!


Check for the pricings of all of those components on TheITWares.com website! It's possible you will find significantly low priced components than Flipkart & it's a good online site for buying anyway.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey op you still thinking about GT 520 ??

MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @9.1k

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card @ 9k

i suggest you to go for MSI version its' dual fan one...


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 6, 2012)

@WILDLEGHORN, I haven't really bought things from sites other than flipkart so, i'd like to know if TheITWares.com is a reputable site and whether it would deliver in Bangalore.

@Chaitanya, The MSI one is better only for the dual fan, or is there any other difference.  Also, won't 450W be reqd for the GPU itself? So, don't I need a PSU with more than 450W

I'm still unsure about most of the components so if you people can have a look at my other post and reply. Thanx. 


Currently decided config :-

CPU	 Intel i5 2400	 @11.8k
Motherboard	ASUS P8B75-V @ 6.2k
RAM	 2x Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9) @ 3.1k or G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k
GPU MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @9.1k or Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card @ 9k
HDD WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX) @ 6.7k
Optical Drive Asus DRW-24B3ST	 @1.1k
Case Lancool PC-K57 @ 3.8k
PSU Corsair CX430V	 @2.5k <- Is 430W enough? I thought the GPU itself requires 450W
SSD	 Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k 
Monitor Dell ST2220L	 @9.1k

Also, can someone recommend a decent keyboard and mouse (combo or separate).


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 6, 2012)

Why do you want to go with a Business Class Motherboard ? Also Why did you choose a 1600 Mhz Ram?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2012)

confusedBuyer said:


> @Chaitanya, The MSI one is better only for the dual fan, or is there any other difference.  Also, won't 450W be reqd for the GPU itself? So, don't I need a PSU with more than 450W



CX430 is good enough to run HD 6770+core i5.
MSI is slightly overclocked.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 8, 2012)

@Sainatarajan, Is there a difference in business class and other motherboards? If so, can you please elaborate? Also, won't a 1600 make it faster? Or does it just increase cost without significant speed improvement?

@Chaitanya, Thanks for the PSU info. I have a doubt about the GPU though. Doesn't overclocking a component reduce its lifetime? I require my PC to stay working pretty long.

Currently decided config :-

CPU	 Intel i5 2400	 @11.8k
Motherboard	ASUS P8B75-V @ 6.2k <- Is this motherboard good? Sainatarajan said its a business class. Is that good or bad?
RAM	 2x Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4 GB (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9) @ 3.1k or G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k <- Need recommendation on this
GPU MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @9.1k or Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card @ 9k (most probably Gigabyte one)
HDD WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX) @ 6.7k
Optical Drive Asus DRW-24B3ST	 @1.1k
Case Lancool PC-K57 @ 3.8k
PSU Corsair CX430V	 @2.5k
SSD	 Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k 
Monitor Dell ST2220L	 @9.1k

Also, can someone recommend a decent keyboard and mouse (combo or separate). Would Razer Abyssus & Cyclosa bundle be good?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

confusedBuyer said:


> @Sainatarajan, Is there a difference in business class and other motherboards? If so, can you please elaborate? Also, won't a 1600 make it faster? Or does it just increase cost without significant speed improvement?
> 
> @Chaitanya, Thanks for the PSU info. I have a doubt about the GPU though. Doesn't overclocking a component reduce its lifetime? I require my PC to stay working pretty long.
> 
> ...



For mobo go with - intel DH67CL @ 5.6k (best for i5 2400)
What is your budget for keyboard and mouse?? 

BTW cyclosa bundle is good , plus you are getting Audio Technica Headphone free with it from flipkart


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 8, 2012)

@iittopper, As I mentioned earlier, On flipkart, someone has said that intel DH67CL was recalled due to faulty sata ports. So, I'm kinda woried on buying that. I just want to know whether this person's claim is true or it is just a stupid remark.
Also, for my budget for keyboard+mouse would be around 2k or 3k.
I know Razer is good but I've read negative reviews about the cyclosa bundle. So again, are these reviews baseless or do they have some backing?

Thanks

How about Logitech Gaming Combo G100 Keyboard
(For PC) @ 1.6k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

It was reacalled by intel due to some SATA Problems . Later Intel Released the B3 Revision Which fixed the Problems . I too own the DH67CL B3 . It is the best Motherboard for I5 2400. Look @ my signature.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 8, 2012)

@Sainatarajan, OK then.. but is the thing on flipkart @ Intel DH67CL Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com the B3 Revision... It is not clear there...
Also, which Logitech Combo do you have? And would you recommend it?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes the flipkart one is B3 revision.


Spoiler



Microsoft Optical Mouse 100
K200 Media


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

For mouse- buy logitech g300/400 - great for gaming


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm planning to go with

CPU	 Intel i5 2400	 @11.8k
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL Motherboard @ 5.6k
RAM	 G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) @ 3.6k
GPU MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC @9.1k or Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card @ 9k (most probably Gigabyte one) <- both aren't available on flipkart. Please suggest a good place I can buy them from (with shipping to bangalore)
HDD WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX) @ 6.7k
Optical Drive Asus DRW-24B3ST	 @1.1k
Case Lancool PC-K57 @ 3.8k
PSU Corsair CX430V	 @2.5k
SSD	 Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k 
Monitor Dell ST2220L	 @9.1k
Keyboard+Mouse Razer Cyclosa Bundle @ 2.5k

Can you please reply ASAP since I need to buy soon.

Thanks.


----------



## vkl (Jul 9, 2012)

@confusedBuyer
First of all change the ram in the above config.
Intel dh67cl mobo supports upto 1333MHz ram so no point in going for 1600MHz ram.
For ram get Corsair value 1333Mhz 4GB*2 for around 2.5k.

The Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD has some issues.So update its firmware when you get it.

For cabinet spend 1k more and get Corsair Carbide 400R.
Worth the money,more future proof,better airflow,better fans,better upgradeability. 

Buy some products locally if possible.Many products in flipkart are overpriced.
For example i5 2400 is available locally for 10800 or below.
Dell st2220l is available for 8.5k locally.
Same goes with some other products as well in your config.
Well prices keep on changing with fluctuating values of INR in the global market
Buy only those products from flipkart which are either not available locally or are priced well.
You can check out sites like smcinternational.in and primeabgb.com.
These sites dont mention the shipping price unless you move to the product checkout page.
They ship some products without shipping charges.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 10, 2012)

@confused buyer - If you wanna buy cyclosa bundle then buy it from flipkart as you will recieve this - Audio-Technica - Microphones, headphones, wireless microphone systems, noise-cancelling headphones &amp; more : Singapore - English . But i dont recommend to buy it


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 10, 2012)

@vkl, thanx a lot... noted.. i'd like you to tell me how cyclosa bundle is, though...

@iittopper, any specific reason as to why you don't recommend to buy it? does it have problems? any other alternatives you can suggest?

Current Config



CPU	Intel i5 2400	@11.8k	
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	@5.6k
RAM	2x Corsair DDR3 4GB RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)	@2.7k
GPU	MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC (or) Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card	@9.1k	(most probably Gigabyte one) Both aren't available on flipkart. Please suggest a good place I can buy them from (with shipping to bangalore). Or maybe I could buy locally if available.
HDD	WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX)	@6.7k
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	@1.1k
Case/Cabinet	Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet	@5k
PSU	PSU Corsair CX430V	@2.5k
SSD	Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k	Note to self: firmware upgrade needed
Monitor	Dell ST2220L	@9.1k
Keyboard+Mouse	Razer Cyclosa Bundle	@2.5k	Unsure based on iittopper's post

Total		@63.8k	Well over budget!!! I hope buying locally will reduce the cost!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 10, 2012)

You can buy HD 7770 for 9.7K from theitwares.com


----------



## Myth (Jul 10, 2012)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card : Rs. 8,991.00


----------



## iittopper (Jul 11, 2012)

Keyboard is fine in cyclosa bundle . I was saying to go for logitech g400 instead of razer Abyssus . But if you also need a headphone , then buy the cyclosa bundle from flipkart only .


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks... But i'd like to know which one to go for now... MSI or Gigabyte? I know MSI one is slightly overclocked and it has dual fan but is this a major upgrade over the Gigabyte one?

@iittopper, I'm not a particularly avid gamer and I'm not sure I require g400 but I'll surely have a look... Can one buy only the keyboard? I see it as only a bundle...

Anyways, I'm planning to go buy most of the components this Saturday... Whichever I can't find locally, I'll buy from online...

Thanks everyone for your help!

BTW, how is Logitech Gaming Combo G100 Keyboard @ 1.6k ?
Is it comparable or better or worse than the cyclosa bundle?


----------



## vkl (Jul 11, 2012)

@confusedBuyer
Cyclosa bundle is ok but as you are not that much into gaming better opt for Logitech MK200 for 700 or less.It would suffice for all your needs and would save you some money.


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going on Saturday to buy the foll Config



CPU	Intel i5 2400	@11.8k	
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	@5.6k	 
RAM	2x Corsair DDR3 4GB RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)	@2.7k	 
GPU	MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5/OC (or) Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 Graphic card	@9.1k	(MSI if possible)
HDD	WD Caviar Green 2 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive (WD20EARX)	@6.7k	 
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	@1.1k	 
Case/Cabinet	Corsair 400R Mid Tower Cabinet	@5k	 
PSU	PSU Corsair CX430V	@2.5k	 
SSD	Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB SSD	@7.7k	Note to self: firmware upgrade needed
Monitor	Dell ST2220L	@9.1k	 
Keyboard+Mouse	Razer Cyclosa Bundle	@2.5k	Or Logitech MK200 USB 2.0 Keyboard @ 0.7k <- i'll decide based upon how much i'm able to get the other components for
Total	 	@63.8k	Well over budget!!! I hope buying locally will reduce the cost!

@vkl, thanks... but I like the looks of Razer Cyclosa and as long as there is no technical problem or error, i'd prefer to go for it... I'll still keep my mind open to that and decide finally based upon what prices I'm able to get for my other components
Also, I'll go for MSI GPU unless its unavailable and only Gigabyte is available at the local dealer for a lesser price than I can buy from online...

Thanks for all the help everyone... I'll keep you guys posted as and when I get components... 

Anyways, I'm aiming for the following price bargain atleast...



CPU	@9.3k
Motherboard	@5.5k
RAM	@2.7k	
GPU	@9k
HDD	@6.5k
Optical Drive	@0.9k	
Case/Cabinet	@4.5k	
PSU	@2.5k	
SSD	@7.2k
Monitor	@8.8k	
Keyboard+Mouse	Razer Cyclosa Bundle @2.4k Or Logitech MK200 USB 2.0 Keyboard @ 0.7k
Total	@59k

Oh!  I forgot about speakers completely!!! Can you guys recommend cheap but good quality speakers? Thanks!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2012)

Altec Lansing V2621 @ 2.2k.
I use themm.... absolutely Awesome


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 14, 2012)

i'm getting Intel i5 2500 @ 10.8k locally... Should i go for it or go for 2400 @ 9.6k?

I require a reply ASAP...


----------



## vkl (Jul 14, 2012)

^^get it if within your budget.
It is 0.2GHz faster.


----------



## funskar (Jul 14, 2012)

confusedBuyer said:


> i'm getting Intel i5 2500 @ 10.8k locally... Should i go for it or go for 2400 @ 9.6k?
> 
> I require a reply ASAP...



No way to go for 2500 .. Get 2400..
Instead of 2500 . Get 2500k for 12k n Asus p8z77m for 10k..
And corsair force 3 120gb  is 7k in mkt and 6.8k on primeabgb
For deal of the Day grab it Corsair Force 3 120 GB SATA 3 SATA 6.0 SSD


----------



## Mr.V (Jul 14, 2012)

can get a third gen i5 3550s for 9.9 here! 
2400 should be good


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm going in for 2500... thanx a lot guys... I don't think i can spend more so i won't be going in for a 2500k though...

also, i'm not planning to overclock anymore...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 14, 2012)

Where can you get a I5 3550 for 9.9K ??


----------



## confusedBuyer (Jul 18, 2012)

hey! got all my components...

I'm facing a few problems...

The keyboard and mouse don't work after a few minutes... I've installed Linux Mint 12... (I know 13 is out but I have only the 12 disk... Once I get 13, I'll switch... ) To get it working again, i have to restart... then again, it works only for a few minutes...

Also, when i start the comp, it doesn't boot automatically into HDD, i need to press F10 and then choose HDD, or else, it says no bootable media found...

What's the problem???

I hope the components aren't faulty...

Thanks a lot!


----------

